# Great Day at the Beach



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Trent and I were out all day yesterday at the beach in Lincoln City (Oregon). The weather was nice, a bit windy, but no rain, and it wasn't too crowded at all. It's only the second time we've taken Trent to the beach, the last time being 8 months ago, in July, so we weren't sure how he'd take to it. 

He was being a brat initially, doing his teenager thing, whining and barking to get out, pulling on his leash and grumbling. So we kept him on his short leash and basically just walked in circles until he figured out he wasn't going to have fun if he kept it up. Once he started behaving we put him on the 30 foot leash and we ALL had a lot of fun. 

Trent did SO well after that for the entire day. A little 4-5 year old girl threw her frisbee into the water, and Trent loves frisbees. But I told him to "leave it!" as he tried to grab it, and he turned away and came back to me without a moment's hesitation. I had Trent stay back as I handed the girl her frisbee, but the little girl actually wanted to pet Trent! He also came every time I called him, no matter what he was doing. His "leave it" is coming along so well - we came across an extremely reactive dog that barked and growled at him, but a simple "leave it" and Trent turned back towards me and we were on our way. The dogs didn't phase him one bit, and if I didn't let him play with another dog, he completely ignored them! 

So overall, it was a GREAT day!

Remember this? Last time he went, 5 month old Trent wouldn't have anything to do with the water.










I think he likes it now!!









Strutting his stuff









Some things never change, though - Trent loves digging. The people there thought he was a riot and he got his picture taken a lot.













































My handsome pup


















More...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

The wind made it a bit chilly, but Trent's too tough to mind!









"C'mon Mom, let's play!"













































Yep, he LOVES the water now!


















Empty beach makes for great running space


















More...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

And remember this?









He's all grown up, now!









Enjoying the view









But coming back when called


















A couple of the beach itself



























Time to head home - 


















Done. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rinz (Mar 12, 2010)

oh, that looks so fun!
Your dog seams to like the beach 

Is it nice weather where your at?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Trent really enjoyed himself! As the weather gets nicer, I'm convinced we have to take him to the beach more often. He slept like a rock when we got home!

The weather was okay, the sun was out and no sign of rain, but it was very windy and around 50-65 degrees the entire time. So for Oregon, it was decent


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

>


this is a great shot  he is gorgeous!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Wow, definite frame material there! PM me if you want the leash edited out, I'd be happy to do it.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I wanted to take Wally and Roxie to the beach yesterday but....Life had other plans for me, I might have to go to lincoln city sometime I've never been. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks! That's my favorite picture, too. I can't believe how much Trent's developed.

Deron_dog - you're so lucky to live where you do. We had to drive out 2 hours to Lincoln City, then 2 hours back. We just barely missed the traffic jam. We should have a Oregon DF meet-up at the beach 



BrittanyG said:


> Wow, definite frame material there! PM me if you want the leash edited out, I'd be happy to do it.


 Would you? That would be so wonderful!


----------



## GreyGoose (Mar 24, 2010)

Great pics, he's just gorgeous! Definitely looks like a nice day at the coast! I've never been to Lincoln City, but we travel down to Cannon/Seaside every summer from Seattle. We fostered a German and she hated the water at first too. Took some convincing to get her to try out the local river, but when she finally got the courage - we couldnt keep her out.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow... your beach is BEAUTIFUL!!! Beats any of Vancouver's beaches by a million! It makes me miss beaches in Asia... white sand + blue seas  Trent is looking handsome as well. He's gotten so much bigger!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Here is my attempt..










If it's decent, feel free to send me more to do. That goes for everyone, I have lots of free time.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks so much - I love it! I might just take you up on your offer for more, too 

lucidity - I haven't gone to the beaches in Asia in a long time, but when I go to China next summer, I hope I'll be able to. Some places in Asia are really beautiful.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, have fun in China! I haven't been there since I was 15... but I didn't go to any of the beaches there, so I don't know if they're nice, lol. The beaches in Thailand, Malaysia, and Indonesia are BEAUTIFUL though. I spent 4 years of my childhood in a town next to a beach... my bro and I spent lots of weekends picking seashells on white, clean, unpolluted beaches and man.. I really miss that  Going to beaches here in Vancouver is kinda sad because the sand is gray (eww) and rocky... and all you see are tanker ships and cruises as scenery, lol.


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Really fantastic pictures, I loved looking at them. Your boy looked like he really enjoyed himself!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Great shots! Very clear. What camera/settings did you use??


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Trent is so handsome posing on the beach! Nia loves the beach as well although she doesn't get into the water. I love dogs that swim and romp in the water


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Equinox said:


> Deron_dog - you're so lucky to live where you do. We had to drive out 2 hours to Lincoln City, then 2 hours back. We just barely missed the traffic jam. We should have a Oregon DF meet-up at the beach


It is nice where I live but gods I hate how much rain we get somedays. The view is freaking spectacular on some of the days when the weather gets really nasty though. And I so totally agree, we need to have a DF Meet up at the beach, I can bring Roxy and Wally....Chad won't touch sand if his life depended on it!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

lucidity said:


> Lol, have fun in China! I haven't been there since I was 15... but I didn't go to any of the beaches there, so I don't know if they're nice, lol. The beaches in Thailand, Malaysia, and Indonesia are BEAUTIFUL though. I spent 4 years of my childhood in a town next to a beach... my bro and I spent lots of weekends picking seashells on white, clean, unpolluted beaches and man.. I really miss that  Going to beaches here in Vancouver is kinda sad because the sand is gray (eww) and rocky... and all you see are tanker ships and cruises as scenery, lol.


I would love to go to Malaysia some day. I bet it's absolutely beautiful.

There are a few lovely beaches in China - the only problem is the number of tourists there. You have to look hard for clean AND relatively empty beaches. But I love the ones in Dalian.



jinnyretr0 said:


> Really fantastic pictures, I loved looking at them. Your boy looked like he really enjoyed himself!


Thanks  Trent just LOVED it!



Michiyo-Fir said:


> Trent is so handsome posing on the beach! Nia loves the beach as well although she doesn't get into the water. I love dogs that swim and romp in the water


First time we took him to the beach, he absolutely hated the water! Wouldn't go in there if his life depended on it. So imagine our surprise when he jumps right in and starts splashing and leaping around in it like he was born in it! 

A lot of people commented that he has an awesome personality, because he was having so much fun in it. Lady Nia may be too refined to engage in such romping activities! 



jcd said:


> Great shots! Very clear. What camera/settings did you use??


Thanks!!

I use a neat little point & shoot - Panasonic DMC-ZS3. A good DSLR would be wasted on me, plus, it's nice to have a camera I can fit into my jean pockets. Most of the pictures are either in auto or sports mode.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Deron_dog said:


> It is nice where I live but gods I hate how much rain we get somedays. The view is freaking spectacular on some of the days when the weather gets really nasty though. And I so totally agree, we need to have a DF Meet up at the beach, I can bring Roxy and Wally....Chad won't touch sand if his life depended on it!


I know what you mean - we stayed in our beach house one winter (yes, winter) for a week and the weather was no fun. The rain was pouring, the wind was howling, and the waves were crashing against the rocks right below the house. 

I'd still trade you, though! 

Chad would hate Trent! Trent's the type of dog to splash sand on others while he's digging, without a care in the world


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Equinox said:


> A lot of people commented that he has an awesome personality, because he was having so much fun in it. Lady Nia may be too refined to engage in such romping activities!


Ha! You would be surprised! She doesn't romp in water unless it's dirty and muddy LOL. Oceans are too clean for my girl


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Great pictures!!! Trent is soooo handsome and such a good boy! I LOVE the beaches in Oregon... It's a beautiful place there! 

I'm hoping to get Harleigh to the beach sometime... You know for living in Florida, it stinks to live so far away from the beach I think she'd have tons of fun She loves water, but never has been in the beach! 

Your camera takes such good pictures!!! How does it do with action shots?? I'm getting a new one and was going to go with the Canon PowerShot S90, but this Panasonic looks like almost the same as Canon's, but a little bit cheaper


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Ha! You would be surprised! She doesn't romp in water unless it's dirty and muddy LOL. Oceans are too clean for my girl


In that case, Trent and Nia will get along well! Funny how Trent never fails to find the biggest, muckiest, grossest mud puddle in the area right after a rain storm... And he gets other dogs to join him, too! I think he's gotten more than his share of glares from Poodle owners.



nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Great pictures!!! Trent is soooo handsome and such a good boy! I LOVE the beaches in Oregon... It's a beautiful place there!
> 
> I'm hoping to get Harleigh to the beach sometime... You know for living in Florida, it stinks to live so far away from the beach I think she'd have tons of fun She loves water, but never has been in the beach!
> 
> Your camera takes such good pictures!!! How does it do with action shots?? I'm getting a new one and was going to go with the Canon PowerShot S90, but this Panasonic looks like almost the same as Canon's, but a little bit cheaper


Thanks! We all had a great time. I'm convinced I need to take advantage of the Oregon beaches more often, Trent and I both loved it so much.

I think the ZS3 takes very decent action shots, especially on sports mode or burst. The common complaints I've heard about it is 1) sometimes color does not turn out well and 2) performance indoors. However, I think that depends on how good a person is with a camera and how high the standards are. I'm pretty satisfied with all the indoor shots I've taken, and it does very well outdoors. It also has 12x zoom. All the pictures I've taken after November/December of '09 are with the ZS3, so you can look through my picture threads for samples of how the camera does in the hands of an amateur. 

I bought it for around $300, but it's gotten much cheaper because of the new Panasonic DMC-ZS7 (I still personally prefer my ZS3).


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Gorgeous shots! When the heck did Trent grow up?? In a couple of shots he looks so mature and handsome.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, big change from when he went as a puppy. Great pictures! I agree with the framing suggestion. There's nothing better than a dog on the beach...especially when it's Trent!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> Gorgeous shots! When the heck did Trent grow up?? In a couple of shots he looks so mature and handsome.


Thank you  And I've been asking myself the same thing about Trent for the past couple months! I think I must have blinked...



Hallie said:


> Wow, big change from when he went as a puppy. Great pictures! I agree with the framing suggestion. There's nothing better than a dog on the beach...especially when it's Trent!


Believe it or not, I've got thousands of pictures of Trent on my laptop, but none hanging on the wall! You guys are right, it's about time I go get one framed!


----------

